# Canon Announces Photokina Details



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 28, 2014)

```
<div style="float: right; margin:0 0 76px 0px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=17112">Tweet</a></div>
<p><span style="color: #222222;"><strong>United Kingdom, Republic of Ireland, 28th August 2014</strong> – Canon today announces details of its presence at photokina 2014, unveiling its most interactive environment ever at the world’s largest photography and imaging show. Designed around helping photographers immerse themselves in the latest technologies, Canon’s programme at the show will offer visitors a digital imaging experience that highlights its industry leading range of products and services.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Canon’s stand at photokina 2014 will be dedicated to the journey of capturing a moment or memory. Within an open, free-roam environment, visitors will be invited to undertake shooting challenges, with experts on-hand to guide them along the way. The experiential event will go far beyond simple touch and try demonstrations, and instead provide the opportunity to truly experience the Canon range.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">The stand will also feature live presentation sessions with Canon’s world famous photography ambassadors. Presenters will include landscape and travel photographer David Noton, photojournalist and documentary filmmaker Ulla Lohmann, and action shooter Richard Walch, with each providing first-hand accounts of how Canon products help them to realise their individual visions. Furthermore, Canon Explorer Jörg Kyas will be taking on interactive challenges set by visitors – providing a unique way for enthusiasts to learn about new styles or techniques.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><!--more--><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">In addition, Canon’s custom-designed platform for managing and sharing a world of images, irista, will be demonstrated, highlighting Canon’s dedication to furthering the capabilities of digital services. Visitors will also be able to browse Canon equipment and piece together their own ‘virtual kitbag’ using touchscreen tables placed around the stand.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">“photokina 2014 for us is about immersing customers in a world of exciting imaging possibilities,” said Alessandro Stanzani, Head of Consumer Imaging, Canon Europe. “We’re creating an experiential environment that will challenge visitors to think much more deeply about their photography. Our photokina presence will demonstrate the very best in product and service innovation as we encourage photography explorers to truly engage with the Canon brand.”</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">To allow attendees the opportunity to retain their experience, Canon Live Pass RFID cards will be supplied to allow visitors to scan in at key points around the stand in order to create a souvenir site which is tailored to their interest areas, and to which they can refer after the show. Those not attending can keep up to speed via the official </span><a style="font-weight: bold; color: #003399;" href="https://www.youtube.com/CanonEurope" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Canon Europe YouTube channel</a><span style="color: #222222;">, where videos will provide a summary of each day’s events. Alternatively, the action can be followed live on </span><a style="font-weight: bold; color: #003399;" href="https://www.facebook.com/canonatphotokina" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Facebook</a><span style="color: #222222;"> or on </span><a style="font-weight: bold; color: #003399;" href="http://www.twitter.com/@CanonPhotokina" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Twitter</a><span style="color: #222222;"> / #CanonPhotokina. A virtual tour of the Canon experience and other Canon photokina content will be available on the </span><a style="font-weight: bold; color: #003399;" href="http://www.canon.de/photokina" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">dedicated photokina website</a><span style="color: #222222;">.</span></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 28, 2014)

Where are the DETAILS???


----------



## justawriter (Aug 28, 2014)

YuengLinger said:


> Where are the DETAILS???


They are on all the rumor web sites


----------



## Marauder (Aug 28, 2014)

YuengLinger said:


> Where are the DETAILS???



My thoughts exactly!!! 

Very much like the old Wendy's commercial "Where's the beef?!"


----------



## Tugela (Aug 28, 2014)

YuengLinger said:


> Where are the DETAILS???



It is details about their presence at the conference, not details about they are presenting there.

If you want to know that you will have to wait for the press conference they usually have a few days before the show starts.


----------



## powershot2012 (Aug 28, 2014)

More like the level of details revealed reflects the same level of excitement to expect? LOL


----------



## eg1dio (Aug 28, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> United Kingdom, Republic of Ireland


I find this a bit confusing, UK or Republic of Ireland?


----------



## Daniel Flather (Aug 29, 2014)

eg1dio said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > United Kingdom, Republic of Ireland
> ...



Both.


----------

